# 11' 2-5



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Sheesh Tommy!
I left The Roost this morning with one of your 11' 2-5 oz spinning rods.
Wow, what a rocket that one is!
I was tossing 3oz and bait over the bar with ease, it is light as a feather, and has great sensitivity.
(I could feel a flounder nibbling that turned out to be no bigger than my hand!)
As much as I like my 10 footers, this one might just be my new favorite light weight long distance rod.
Well done!
TjB


----------



## Islander80 (Mar 27, 2010)

The thing will smoke a 2oz sting silver as well. It is a very versatile rod.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Thanks guys,

The 11' 2-5 has been a little different beast from my other rods. Early on it was a slow seller, I actually started to wonder if I had missed the target with it. Now, in the past 6 months it has been one of my best sellers. So much so that I have brought on a casting version as well.

It really is a great rod that does many things very well.

Tommy


----------



## jcallaham (Jan 1, 2009)

I've had mine for almost 2 years,I just can't say enough good things about it.


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Tommy,
Do you have a video of you hitting it with 5oz on this rod?
It feels great with 4, but 5 really scares me.
I know that you say you "over stress" all of your rods in testing, but I sure would like to see it in technicolor!
;-)

I just picked up that one that River built conventional, and I am going to put an Abu 5500 on it...

Tom


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

not to step on Tommy's toes but when I got my 12' 3-7 he said the sweet spot on it was 5 and it does love it


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

try this


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

There you go... 

Thanks SC

Tommy


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Seeing is believing!
;-)


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Hey River,
I just thought you would like to know that there is still a lot of your (and Bronzbck's!) Mojo left in that rod, because it has been filling the coooler with Drum Bait all day long the last few days down here in FL.
I got more Mullet Heads than I can count, and I am sure that my Mom and Step Dad are going to be happy to see me go and take my bags of frozen mullet heads with me!
With the 5500, and 3.5 / 4.5 oz it will throw as far as I need to keep pullin in the mullet two at a time down here.
It has also put some African Pompano, a couple of Blues, a Trout and a Damn Catfish on the beach as well!
And I actually schooled a couple of fellows on the River Rig, when they came down the beach wanting to know what it was I was doing, that they were not doing, that was putting so many fish in the cooler...
Had ourselves a great fish fry last night with all of the Mullet that the River Rig and The River Rod put on the beach!


----------

